# What is the oldest piece of continually running hardware you currently use with your rig?



## SK-1 (May 17, 2020)

So I was just jamming (loud) to some tunes with my new audio card and realized how old my speaker system is !!! I'm just amazed at how well my Logitech Z680 5.1 system has held up. She's going on *15 years* of daily use and I abuse them. For real! But even so, still clean audio and no distortion! Plus, with all the advancements in other areas of the audio field, they actually sound better than the day I purchased them. Thank you Logitech! You certainly gave me reason to buy your stuff!  
So what old hardware do you guys have that is still in your daily driver? Am I the anomaly here?


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 17, 2020)

Logitech MX 518 and a Saitek Eclipse.


----------



## Cranky5150 (May 17, 2020)

Ryzen 2700 x


----------



## SK-1 (May 17, 2020)

*@Cranky5150*

Dang! you have a lot of new stuff!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 17, 2020)

Logitech Z5500's and K740 illuminated keyboard. Though they might not be hooked up to my own system anymore. Both are in daily service with my dad. The Z5500's came first. then the K740 about a year after i think.


----------



## SK-1 (May 17, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Logitech MX 518 and a Saitek Eclipse.


MX 518...Needs to be a some sort of Hardware Hall of Fame.


----------



## EarthDog (May 17, 2020)

A 640GB Western Digjtal Caviar Black HDD?


----------



## windwhirl (May 17, 2020)

The oldest thing that I still have around and use is my keyboard, an HP keyboard from probably 1997 (it came with a Vectra VE5 system). 

The date is sort of a guess based on me remembering that I did a BIOS update for that system and the copyright notice that the BIOS Setup had.




When I went to elementary school, quite a few of the keyboards of the computer classroom were IBM Model M-type, and after that I could never quite get used to the feeling of newer keyboards. This one is the closest thing to it that I had, so I kept it around.


----------



## Cranky5150 (May 17, 2020)

SK-1 said:


> *@Cranky5150*
> 
> Dang! you have a lot of new stuff!



LOL yeah but i have much OLDER stuff in my 2nd bedroom closet....will be making a post soon on selling parts etc...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 17, 2020)

My memory...It's 3200mhz...I'd like 3600 but I don't see enough reason to justify that unless I get 32gb.

Oh....could be my Razer Deathstalker...it's so played out the W and D have fingernail indentations...


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 17, 2020)

Creative T20 II


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 17, 2020)

My case is the oldest part, I think.  Bought it back in 2009 probably.

Speakers?  2004 Klipsch ProMedia Ultra 5.1 but they have been serviced twice since then.


----------



## THE_EGG (May 17, 2020)

For sure, my frankensteined Creative Inspire T7700 7.1 sound system.

My old man gave it to me over 10 years ago after he had it for 5 years or so and moved on to proper home-theatre stuff.

The only thing left original is the subwoofer, I've swapped out the speakers to Tannoy SFX 5.1.....which were also handed down to me from my father hahaha


----------



## harm9963 (May 17, 2020)

EVGA 1300G2 PSU ,_evolved over time_  , recent upgrades, have two systems, technically three or four ,still have these-oldest MB MSI SLI , Asus n980SLI,MSI 990FXA SLIX3, and now ASUS X470 Prime


----------



## hat (May 17, 2020)

The oldest part of my main rig is, without a doubt, the chassis.


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2020)

In my main rig it's the PSU.


----------



## remixedcat (May 17, 2020)

my dell precision T3600 workstation isn't the newest kid on the block but was new to me, but the oldest so far as my usage duration happens to be my geforce 650ti.


----------



## Melvis (May 17, 2020)

On my main rig I think that would be my Creative 2.1 Speakers I got back in 2005/2006 off ebay for like $22, still work great today and the sound is just awesome for what they are. 

Then I think it would be one of my GTX 970s on my main rig anyway.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 17, 2020)

A thermaltake 12cm fan that i bought in 2008. Damn this fan still going strong


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 17, 2020)

A small QuadGt badge I took off my first decent home built rig.
For working parts only the two Ddc pumps I have in series have done any real time, 7+ years.
Actually I did rebuild a storage only pc in my old thermal take kandalf LCS case, biggest goddam dual core net drive around but I can't get rid even after 15 year's and a new case, damn it's looking old.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 17, 2020)

The oldest components in my system are probably my GTX 1070 and my Crucial MX300, but I got both second hand.

Oldest component in my PC that I got new is the 4TB Seagate Barracuda I use as my data drive. I bought it in February of 2018.

My Klipsch ProMedias are probably the oldest thing in my setup, but again, I bought them secondhand.

The oldest part of my setup that I got new is my Logitech MX Master, which I've had since 2014 I believe. I got it as a gift for originally beta testing it, and it's been a great mouse since then. 

The plastic on the left click is polished and shiny from years of regular use, but otherwise it works perfectly. I have no plans to replace it until it dies, and when it does, I'll replace it with another MX Master.


----------



## RealNeil (May 17, 2020)

A pair of GTX-1080FE GPUs in my i9-9900K box.


----------



## freeagent (May 17, 2020)

My 120x38 Panaflos that have been running every day since 2005. Next would probably be my first gen WD 1TB Black. Then the rest of my rig is pretty old too, just not as old..


----------



## Fouquin (May 17, 2020)

Unsurprisingly it's my stereo receiver that I run all my outbound audio through. It's a Pioneer SX-253R, and it's not fancy or anything but it was my first full stereo system. Turns 25 this year.


----------



## xvi (May 17, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Logitech Z5500


My Logitech Z5500 is going strong as well and easily counts as my oldest part still in use. Runner up for me are my old power supplies. I'm really glad I eventually started buying nice ones.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 17, 2020)

Corsair SP2500 I want to say they're 8-9 years old.


----------



## delshay (May 17, 2020)

If were talking oldest currently used today then it has to be my processor FX-60 & DDR1 memory. Believe it or not this is my main computer which I use for playing modern games. I do not own a computer higher than this other than my laptop Acer Ferrari 1200, which I use for posting in threads which is 10 years old.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 17, 2020)

Y-SR34  logitech  Access Keyboard cira 2003


----------



## francisw19 (May 17, 2020)

My oldest component is my display (Dell Ultrashapr U2015H) which I purchased in July 2016.  Still runs great and does what I need, so no hurry to change it


----------



## R-T-B (May 17, 2020)

I'm currently using a circa 2009 1080p Panasonic Plasma display, does that count?

Ones newer than 2010 tend not to support Chroma 4:4:4 (they introduced a picture processor that downsampled everything to chroma 4:2:2), so I keep the old stock refurbished.  What can I say?  I like pretty colors and can't afford OLED.


----------



## Chomiq (May 17, 2020)

My BenQ display. Bought it in 2014, still works fine.


----------



## Outback Bronze (May 17, 2020)

Original Swiftech MCP 655.

I think its close to 10 Years old now, maybe more and still going strong!


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 17, 2020)

It’s a tossup for me.

On my main rig it is a Thermaltake Max5G external HDD enclosure.  

And for the last 8 weeks of teleworking during Covid-19 I broke out my MX-518 for my work laptop.


----------



## Toothless (May 17, 2020)

My WD Caviar Green 1TB drive. It's the only thing I have from my first _functional_ desktop. (Athlon X4 620) Booted it on Dec 26th 2009.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 17, 2020)

A pair of Philips desktop speakers. I can't remember when I bought them but theyr're at least 13 years old.

But they're pretty.


----------



## blobster21 (May 17, 2020)

A desktop case : the *Cooler Master CM Stacker 830 Evo*

*



*

I used it for, like 5 years, then i gave it to my father for 2-3 years, then it came back to me and became my nextcloud server for 1 year.

One week ago i gave it a real good cleanup and gave it away to a friend as the housing for his new gaming rig.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (May 17, 2020)

My current rig only has parts from 2014 or newer. Nothing too remarkable.

I've still got a Gigabyte P35 DS3P motherboard and Thermaltake TR2 RX-500 power supply from 2008 installed in a ready-to-go system. Both are still rock solid reliable, although I haven't powered up the system for weeks so they don't get used much.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 17, 2020)

Nice read  Ive actually got most of my last setup still intact but doing service as a HTPC. That is a 2012-13 build and almost everything in there is as it always was, board CPU storage and cooling... The current rig did get hooked up to the Harman Kardon 5.1 AVR137 with attached 5.1 speaker setup, I think that one is now moving towards 16-18 years of age? The only part that was replaced is the subwoofer.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 17, 2020)

My case.  Was built for Pentium 4. I’ve just changed the CPU block 




__





						Kandalf LCS- VD4000BWS
					





					www.thermaltake.co.nz


----------



## Hyderz (May 17, 2020)

logitech g110 got it 10 years ago


----------



## Lorec (May 17, 2020)

Pioneer HTZ-363DV 5.1 Stereo surround system.
Its 13 years old, bought it second hand   
Works like a charm


----------



## E-Bear (May 17, 2020)

2006 dvd-rw in my main rig


----------



## Sithaer (May 17, 2020)

Built my current system in 2018 so most parts aint that old but I did keep my 1TB WD Blue HDD from my old system,its around 5 years old I think.


----------



## P4-630 (May 17, 2020)

Logitech Z323, bought in 2010.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 17, 2020)

I have a Logitech Z-2300 speaker set that is 13 or 14 years old. It still works perfectly.


----------



## dhdude (May 17, 2020)

Got a 10 year old WD Black still in service in my home server. My 850w Seasonic in my main rig is 7 years old this year.

Oldest hardware that I still have is my Pentium II 300MHz with 96mb RAM rig from 1998! But that hasn't been booted in quite some time! (My first PC, kept all these years for sentimentality.)

Also built a retro rig around my 15 year old Asrock i865 mobo and an old Dimension 3000 case with a 2.8GHz P4 and 6200 AGP but havent got around to installing requisite version of Windows, tested a recent Linux Mint distro on it though, worked well with 2GB DDR400!


----------



## dorsetknob (May 17, 2020)

*Creative Cambridge Soundworks DTT2200 Desktop Theatre 5.1 Surround Sound System*
From  win 98 days( not sure when i bought them )


----------



## droopyRO (May 17, 2020)

My PSU. A Seasonic G650 650W unit. It works flawlessly since 2013.


----------



## Valantar (May 17, 2020)

Main rig (that's currently back in Norway while I'm in Sweden, waiting for the move-in date on my next apartment): Dell U2711 monitor (2011) and Fury X + Supernova 750W G2 (2015).
Living room PC (also waiting on the move): Asrock FM2 motherboard + A8-7600 + Silverstone SFX-L 550W + Fractal Node 304 + at least a couple of the HDDs in there (2015)
Hold-over travel PC: Dell Optiplex 990 SFF chassis (heavily modified) + motherboard + i5-2400 + half the RAM currently in the system (2012 I think?)


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 17, 2020)

A six year old 32GB SanDisk Extreme USB 3.0 drive? I use it as my Windows install drive.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 17, 2020)

main rig :


(4 rig overhaul and she's still here)

edit: also the main OS drive that survived all overhaul since 2013~

soooo much for OCZ SSD's aren't reliable ( 97% life remaining according to CrystalDiskInfo) and i bought it second hand for 30 chf back then.


retro rigs:

(plus a tons of other i use from time to time buuuuuuut .... well not specially currently  )


----------



## Frick (May 17, 2020)

The typewriter (HP2510p) is from 2007. WD Blues from 2013. GTX760 from 2013. The Line6 GX1 I have is of the TonePort area iirc so pre 2008, iirc.


----------



## rootuser123 (May 17, 2020)

Enermax Revolution 87+ 850W PSU. I have had it since 2015 starting from a 6700K build.


----------



## P4-630 (May 17, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> (4 rig overhaul and she's still here)



That's good to know, my seasonic is just only about a year old now and expect it to live on for many more years.
Did yours have in-wire capacitors?


----------



## BATOFF3 (May 17, 2020)

Logitech G15 Keyboard and 3D extreme joystick


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (May 17, 2020)

I have to say this MSI X58 motherbard. This thing has been used every single day since 2009, overclocked from day one. The 2 onboard  lan ports fired, the sound is fried and 4 of the 6 ram slots do not work. I have sound card, lan card and SSD overclocked X5560 to 4.0 and still works amazing. Also my Logitech G-15 keyboard 2008 ish...only one I use and MX518 mouse same time 2007-2009. I so want to build a new computer but I am cheap also..and this PC works so well I can hot justify the money. I keep telling myself when this PC dies I get to build a new system...but it will not die...and its not like I am nice to it. I only dust when needed and paste every few years. And the OCZ 700 power supply from 2009 also..they will die one day..And I will build a Ryzen25 or Intel Core I50  lol.


----------



## EarthDog (May 17, 2020)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I have to say this MSI X58 motherbard. This thing has been used every single day since 2009, overclocked from day one. The 2 onboard  lan ports fired, the sound is fried and 4 of the 6 ram slots do not work. I have sound card, lan card and SSD overclocked X5560 to 4.0 and still works amazing. Also my Logitech G-15 keyboard 2008 ish...only one I use and MX518 mouse same time 2007-2009. I so want to build a new computer but I am cheap also..and this PC works so well I can hot justify the money. I keep telling myself when this PC dies I get to build a new system...but it will not die...and its not like I am nice to it. I only dust when needed and paste every few years. And the OCZ 700 power supply from 2009 also..they will die one day..And I will build a Ryzen25 or Intel Core I50  lol.


If that isnt dead already, it's certainly in life support considering all the add in cards for functionality.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 17, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> That's good to know, my seasonic is just only about a year old now and expect it to live on for many more years.
> Did yours have in-wire capacitors?


nope no in wire caps as far as i see (completely flat cable ) usually good PSU have their ripple suppressor cap on the PCB where the modular connector are (afaik i never had any PSU with in wire caps )

oh and 4 rig meant at last  (i have her since mmhhhh ~ 2013 just like the Vertex III)  almost 2yrs continuous use per rig


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 17, 2020)

IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0 that's 1999  my main driver ar work.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (May 17, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> If that isnt dead already, it's certainly in life support considering all the add in cards for functionality.


I would agree except..the onboard sound and lan fried in the first week. I had the first revision of the I7 the 920 and did not go past 3.9...and I tried and tried to get to 4.0 so the board has been on life support since 2009.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 17, 2020)

I'm still using my Cambridge Soundworks FourPoint speakers which throw out a surprisingly good sound and I've never found a good reason to change them.
Picked them up in a PC World (Hereford, UK) bargain bin in 2000 for £10 and have moved house five times since then with no issues at all.


----------



## EarthDog (May 17, 2020)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I would agree except..the onboard sound and lan fried in the first week. I had the first revision of the I7 the 920 and did not go past 3.9...and I tried and tried to get to 4.0 so the board has been on life support since 2009.


Brain dead since the first week.. oof.


----------



## dhdude (May 17, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> main rig :
> View attachment 155542
> (4 rig overhaul and she's still here)
> 
> ...



Same with my 850w, M2II Bronze. Awesome PSU. Now that I've said that, mine will probably fail or something


----------



## s3thra (May 17, 2020)

I have some pretty old gear just lying around and also in use in my retro PCs, but the oldest component in my main Ryzen 2600 rig is my 2TB storage disk. It’s a Seagate Barracuda from about 2011/12.


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 17, 2020)

A 500GB WD Blue Caviar HDD - had it for the duration of my last build and my current....so, about 10 years now.

Otherwise my keyboard is older since I've had it before I got married.....got it sometime around year 2000:




(image is not my actual keyboard)
*MS Natural Keyboard Elite*

Best ergonomic keyboard I've found and used. I've tried a handful of others over the years, but they all suck in comparison. I even tried the newer Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 - what a POS.


----------



## Arctucas (May 17, 2020)

UPS - APC Back-UPS RS1500LCD.

Bought it in 2007, on its fourth set of batteries, but still going strong. 

Saved me a couple of times when the power went out in the middle of a game.


----------



## Vario (May 17, 2020)

Beige Acoustic Research 2 channel PC speakers, these are from a family computer from the mid 1990s.  I am still using them now because they work reasonably well.  I had to replace the AC adapter.
Filco Majestouch II TKL keyboard, bought it used in 2013 and still using it now.


----------



## tripleclicker (May 17, 2020)

My mouse, a Logitech Wheel Mouse model M-BJ58 (early optical mice). Replaced the buttons because they were doubleclicking. It's my second mouse that used to belong to my very first pc which I bought with my own salary in 1997. I'm planning to replace it with a wireless one, probably a M720 Triathlon, but I don't like the rubberized coating, so I'm still waiting if some manufacturer would come up with something better.

Oldest thing INSIDE the PC is a shucked 500GB WD Greenpower drive with manufacturing date Jan 8 2008. It's making sounds, a little slow to wake up after it spins down, but it's still working.
Next oldest thing inside the PC is a 2.5" Hitachi 160GB IDE drive hooked up with an IDE to SATA adapter. It was the reserve drive to my ASUS notebook, which died 3 years ago. I bought it maybe 2010.

Other old stuff are mostly 2.5" external drives.

The newest is a WD Blue 4TB drive.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2020)

Oldest for me is my VideoLogic ZXR - 550 5.1 speaker system circa 2003.


----------



## DR4G00N (May 17, 2020)

In my daily I believe it would have to be my Evga 1300 G2, in a few months I will have had it for 6 years.

Ah forgot about my Tt Challenger membrane keyboard, think I've had it for around 7 or 8 years, got it when I built my first PC.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 17, 2020)

dhdude said:


> Same with my 850w, M2II Bronze. Awesome PSU. Now that I've said that, mine will probably fail or something


knock on wood  as long as she doesn't whine you're fine (ohhhh and it rhymes). 
And Seasonic PSUs are fine wine ..... oh my dog, i couldn't resist ... 

ah, you made me double check for my SSD tho ....
seems fine ...



actually, i found out some gear from some years back are more resilient than newer hardware, which is why i have a lot of old hardware laying around the livingroom and some use worthy retrorigs for fun


----------



## John Naylor (May 17, 2020)

Have a few that I just retired recently and missed your cutoff that deserve honorble mention.

Nanao FX-somethin somethin 1600 x 1200 CRT that has been used for CAD for 22 or 23 years ... sitting on floor cause its heavy and to lazy to drag out.  Was $2200 when i bought it

Wang APC w/ green screen monitor and 8088 CPU.  We used it to design the structural members for a national home greenhouse company and continued using it from 1986 to maybe 2018 for that purpose, also sitting on floor.

Have 4 sets of Logitech LS5500s ?   Kids were little when we bought ... 30, 29 and 24 now.

Several Logitech G sumethin sumethin LCD KBs.

Focus 9000 series KBs circa 1991

Bunch of SCSI csanners, CD changers, Omega Zip drives and stuff I cant remeber names oof just sitting on desk... functional but not used.

Water cooling components all about 8 years old still in use

One box all circa 2013 ... one Monitor circa

To 560 Ti's circa 2011, 2600k and Asus WS MoBo, Muskin 2 x 8GB, Antec CP-850 PSU,  Antec D85 case


----------



## tussinman (May 17, 2020)

Antec 900 case i've had since 2009. It's heavy, has terrible cable mangament, and the front panel connectors don't work  but all 4 fans work and my temps are fine so i'm still rocking it. 


My parents have a near 10 year old computer in there den that still works fine. Oldest component in it is the 8400GS which was from 2007. Case, powersupply, and processor (Phenom X4) are about 10 years old. Recently upped the ram for free and switch to an SSD and it's still a solid office computer


----------



## HossHuge (May 17, 2020)

Microsoft digital media pro keyboard I bought in 2004 when I first moved to Taiwan.  It has English and Mandarin on the keys.  It's the only keyboard I've used since!


----------



## oobymach (May 17, 2020)

I think my desktop speakers might be 6 or 7 years old now, and my dac is 5 years now too. I have some flash drives as small as 2gb on my desk. Also have lots of retired hardware kicking around like old ide drives and heatsinks.


----------



## HossHuge (May 17, 2020)

Some of us have older hardware than some members are old!!


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 17, 2020)

I try not to let anything get too old, and since I can pilfer anything surplus from work once it's struck off the asset register there's no reason for me to let my home rigs get too old.

In saying that, I replaced my HTPC case in October 2009 with a Silverstone Grandia GD04 because it was short-depth. It has been modded internally a fair bit, but it's still recognisably a GD04 after more than a decade. The oldest thing I still use is one of my wireless XBox360 gamepads. I have no idea which of the four is the original, but one of them is from 2006 when I bought the console. Almost as old is the Noctua NH-U12 bought in 2008 for my Core2 Q6600 build.

I'm assuming my Ikea computer desk doesn't count? - I bought that in 1999.


----------



## birdie (May 17, 2020)

I have a perfectly working 20" Sony IPS monitor from circa 2004. I don't use it because of its 5x4 aspect ratio and I love watching movies sometimes, so it's shelved.

My Logitech laser mouse from circa 2008 is still working near perfectly despite not looking brand new.

My speakers from 2008 are working as if they are brand new.

I still use the same Logitech Deluxe 250 keyboard I bought in the early 00s - it should be around 20 years old for all I know. I wanna replace it with something similar but Logitech does not sell white classic keyboards any longer. What a bummer.

I've no idea how old my DVD-RW drive is. Last time I used it was probably five years ago. USB flash drives and the Internet have rendered it pretty much useless.

My PC case is old as .... <skipped> It's now hosting the third build. No idea why people swap them all the time.


----------



## moproblems99 (May 17, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Logitech MX 518 and a Saitek Eclipse.



I don't use it like I used to but I have the Eclipse also.  And my 518 and even my 510 still work.


----------



## argon (May 17, 2020)

my heatsink is from 2012 I buyed it to cool my very hot old thuban phenom x6 at 3.8 oc, and never changed it, still doing great today on my actually (old) intel broadwell keeping it in daily at 4ghz and in oc at 4.2!
still at today there no other air heatsink good as this. Its the silver arrow sb-e.


----------



## Athlonite (May 18, 2020)

RaVeN RV02B-W rev 1 from 2012 and an WD Elements 2TB also from 2012  and a 1TB WD Black from 2011 and also my Logitech G105 keyboard and a set of Technics speaker from 1999


----------



## bobbybluz (May 18, 2020)

Other than myself (67) I have a SB X-Fi Platinum in the rig I'm on at the moment and a Logitech Z5500 but I replaced the speakers years ago with much better small Infinity's. I have several functional PC's I built, the oldest is a circa 2000 full tower server case with an Asus A7N8X rev 2.0 and a 3200+ Barton in it. I have a Logitech Z680 paired with a daily driver but the rear RF speakers died years ago so it's only stereo and headphones with it now.


----------



## Valantar (May 18, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> Nanao FX-somethin somethin 1600 x 1200 CRT that has been used for CAD for 22 or 23 years ... sitting on floor cause its heavy and to lazy to drag out. Was $2200 when i bought it


Does it still work? If so, put it on ebay, don't toss it. With that resolution it ought to capture the interest of someone interested in a CRT for gaming (relatively high refresh rate, instantaneous response times). Premium CRTs can fetch quite high prices.


----------



## jlewis02 (May 18, 2020)

My Dell keyboard from my old dell xps system and my Logitech Z-530 speakers.


----------



## Valantar (May 18, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm still using my Cambridge Soundworks FourPoint speakers which throw out a surprisingly good sound and I've never found a good reason to change them.
> Picked them up in a PC World (Hereford, UK) bargain bin in 2000 for £10 and have moved house five times since then with no issues at all.
> View attachment 155553


I used to have that system! Really liked it too, and still regret that I got rid of it. I modified mine a bit - chopped the wires short so that I could extend them to be the perfect length for where they were installed without bulky mid-wire plugs, and drilled holes in the speaker bases to screw them onto wall mount brackets. Got rid of it when I moved and no longer wanted a surround system, but in hindsight I should just have kept it and not connected the rear speakers. Oh well.


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 18, 2020)

Soundblaster Live! connected via on-card digital link to a Leadtek Winfast TV2000 XP TV tuner on a mobo with a Core 2 Quad Q9650 with DDR2.
Not sure what is the oldest of the above, most likely the SB Live!


----------



## ARF (May 18, 2020)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ released back in May 2005  http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Athlon 64 X2 4400+ - ADA4400DAA6CD (ADA4400CDBOX).html
Powers my Retro build


----------



## Flanker (May 18, 2020)

275 GB MX300 from 2016


----------



## jesdals (May 18, 2020)

My monitors are from 2008 and mousse and keyboard from 2010. The main rigs Radeon VII is the oldest component


----------



## tvamos (May 18, 2020)

My PSU is from 2015, EVGA 750 G2.


----------



## MasterInvader (May 18, 2020)

SteelSeries [*Ideazon*] MERC Stealth from 2010. 

And if someone have one in "good" working condition, I´am willing to barter a price for it.
Best KB ever made and should bought all avaiable in the store 10 years ago, now finding one [*new*] for less then 500€ it´s near impossible.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 18, 2020)

Valantar said:


> I used to have that system! Really liked it too, and still regret that I got rid of it. I modified mine a bit - chopped the wires short so that I could extend them to be the perfect length for where they were installed without bulky mid-wire plugs, and drilled holes in the speaker bases to screw them onto wall mount brackets. Got rid of it when I moved and no longer wanted a surround system, but in hindsight I should just have kept it and not connected the rear speakers. Oh well.


It knocks out a pretty good sound doesn't it? Also, since i also have headphones I really haven't seen the need to change it, not to mention the soundbar we now have for the TV.


----------



## king of swag187 (May 18, 2020)

Was a OCZ Vertex 4 (MLC 512GB SATA SSD), just sold it to a friend for a good price, so after that, probably my HDD's? If not my GPU, but they're all fairly recent. If we're including monitors and the like, definitely my HP ZR30W, got it for a steal a couple years back and it looks amazing still.


----------



## Nater (May 18, 2020)

Did you guys all just throw out your optical drives?  I've had the same DVD-RW for like 12 years now I bet.


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2020)

Nater said:


> Did you guys all just throw out your optical drives?  I've had the same DVD-RW for like 12 years now I bet.



Have one laying around here, bought in 2016 when I built my skylake rig but is currently not in use, instead of the dvd drive I've opted for an extra front intake fan. 

Also my dad is still running my 2006/2008 rig, E7200, Asus P5Q, HD4870 etc...


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2020)

In my main cruncher, the Corsair AX1200 is the eldest.  I bought it back in '09 or '10.  It has seen many different configurations over the years!
In my second cruncher, the OCZ Vertex SSD is from 2012 and still going strong.
Then there is the Dell U3011 that I bought back in '09 or '10.


----------



## Vario (May 18, 2020)

Nater said:


> Did you guys all just throw out your optical drives?  I've had the same DVD-RW for like 12 years now I bet.


Nah, the physical disk copy of GTA V that I bought killed two of my old optical drives.  Ended up using the serial key and downloading it from Rockstar Warehouse.  Thought I was being clever buying the physical media because the download servers were slammed on day one but ended up having to download it anyway.


----------



## Palladium (May 21, 2020)

Crucial M550 1TB SSD from 2014 which still has 97% NAND endurance left according to HWinfo. 

At the time for $460, it beat the living shit out of the Evo 840 by being cheaper while also having real MLC. It was also the same time where I stopped caring about Samsung SSDs since their real world performance don't justify their premiums and still is.


----------



## X71200 (May 21, 2020)

My Dali Ikon speakers, but I might not even count those for this as the Danish know how to build a speaker properly. It's the kind of speaker that would last close to a lifetime. After that my Topre keyboard, but it has some bits here and there, like the backspace clank-clinking sometimes. Probably going to get a Leopold some time to replace it.


----------



## Jetster (May 21, 2020)

I still have a Intel core 2 quad q9650 that is still running on a linux system I use almost daily
Runs 24/7

Also have a AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ with a Nvidia 8800GTX that is just sitting right now but it works


----------



## thesmokingman (May 21, 2020)

At this point my 35x pump is nearing four years of service, knock on wood.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 21, 2020)

That's easy for me, SoundBlaster Live for my Windows ME retro rig.


----------



## Apocalypsee (May 21, 2020)

Most of hardware in my main rig is from 2013. X-Fi Titanium HD is from 2010 I believe.


----------



## Grog6 (May 21, 2020)

My model M keyboard is from 1986.


----------



## Parn (May 21, 2020)

Logitech Navigator keyboard, Creative Megaworks THX 550 and C2Q Q9650.


----------



## cornemuse (May 21, 2020)

I use a 'BTC' keyboard I have had since about 1991 - 92. It has (I dont know what you call it-5 pin din?) plug about ¾" diameter, with an adapter to a ps2 plug, then to a usb plug. I just really like the layout. Oh, its made in S Korea, not China. Weighs a ton!


----------



## djisas (May 24, 2020)

My case Termalthake xaser III black and some of it's surviving fans and the Zalman psu...
Why swap when they work fine?
Though im on the market for a new psu...


----------



## HossHuge (May 24, 2020)

This thread is like a trip down memory lane.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2020)

HossHuge said:


> This thread is like a trip down memory lane.


Great isn't it!


----------



## JustAnEngineer (May 24, 2020)

When I assembled a new PC around a Ryzen 3600X earlier this year, I re-used an Antec P160 case, but the oldest component carried over through several builds is the Pioneer DVD-106S (connected via a SATA to IDE bridge). It's still working just fine.  

Other than the novelty of having such an old drive, I also didn't have the blanking panel to fill the hole in the front of the case if I removed it.


----------



## NoJuan999 (May 24, 2020)

I still have an old i7-860 (from 2009) rig that has a Gigabyte HD 6850 (from 2010 or so) in it.
I don't actually use this rig because I have a Ryzen 2600 / B450 rig and my daily use 3700x / X470 rig now.
But I still occasionally boot the the i7-870 rig just to play with.

My 2600 rig is in my old Rosewill Challenger (bought in 2010) case though:








						TechPowerUp
					






					www.techpowerup.com
				



So technically that Rosewill Challenger case is my oldest piece of hardware that has seen continual use.


----------



## 27MaD (May 24, 2020)

My keyboard the HP SK2885, that might be 10 years of daily abusing i can't exactly remember when we got it.
My HDD the WD Blue 500GB, runs well since like 2013, gonna be replaced with a 2.5" SSD soon.
My old Genius Mouse that one lasted for more than 10 years, i replaced it with a Redragon Griffin less than a year ago and i'm still not used to it.
the oldest thing i'm still using right now is definatly my mouse pad, idk when did we get it all i remember is that this is the first and only mouse pad i've ever used since my birth (btw i'm almost 17 and i started using computers at 4-5) it's just a cheap small mouse pad with a wrist rest that my hand doesn't accept any mouse pad without it, my current monitor and my previous case are all around 10 years old know.


And i have a Pentium D945 collecting dust, too many good memories about not being able to do anything with it.


----------



## Kissamies (May 24, 2020)

Since I have PCI slots on this Z68 board, I use Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS, I love this card 

edit: I have a SB Z too, but I like this more.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Since I have PCI slots on this Z68 board, I use Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS, I love this card
> 
> edit: I have a SB Z too, but I like this more.


I like my SBZ, but I'm with you, the Audigy and XFi's just had a warmer, more natural sound to them. It's difficult to articulate what I mean.


----------



## Kissamies (May 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I like my SBZ, but I'm with you, the Audigy and XFi's just had a warmer, more natural sound to them. It's difficult to articulate what I mean.


I know what you mean, I've always loved the sound of Audigy cards.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 24, 2020)

Warm sound means it is actually changing it from it's source sound, which is fine, some like a warmer sound.
The Audigy just gives a clinical representation of sound 1:1

I bought these for that reason and i use optical out or input on anything i can just so i get source quality.






Not quite as bad as using a full on DENON 1906 AVR just for old consoles and a tiny CRT.. but that's my madness, just love to listen to that TVR rip it's V8 and those SC-F103 speakers shaking my head across the room.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (May 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's easy for me, SoundBlaster Live for my Windows ME retro rig.


I have a Creative Inspire 4.1 surround kit that still works. Well, I’ve lost 1 of the speakers, but it still sounds great otherwise. I can’t recall when I bought mine, but they first started selling in 2002.



heaps of wires not shown in product photo.


----------



## Ripcord (May 24, 2020)

scythe Ninja-PLUS Rev B still going strong


----------



## Kanan (May 24, 2020)

Before I switched to new system: Soundblaster X-Fi (PCI) from 2004: 16 years!

Now: Samsung F3 HDD 1 TB from 2010


----------



## Xzibit (May 24, 2020)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> I have a Creative Inspire 4.1 surround kit that still works. Well, I’ve lost 1 of the speakers, but it still sounds great otherwise. I can’t recall when I bought mine, but they first started selling in 2002.
> View attachment 156470
> heaps of wires not shown in product photo.



I had to toss mine 3yrs ago. Mine was the 5.1. It developed a hissing and random cut off.  Served me well. I remember buying it at CompUSA when they actually had retail stores.


----------



## Kanan (May 24, 2020)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> I have a Creative Inspire 4.1 surround kit that still works. Well, I’ve lost 1 of the speakers, but it still sounds great otherwise. I can’t recall when I bought mine, but they first started selling in 2002.
> View attachment 156470
> heaps of wires not shown in product photo.


I had the 6.1 variant of this, it was a really nice beginner set for me back then. Unfortunately it was dead after 5 years. Best thing I did with them: actually watching 6.1 content with my Audigy 2 ZS/X-Fi on my small TV via TV out, Lord of the Rings Special Extended Edition ! DTS ES 6.1 Dscrt. Nothing else worked, the back center was silent for any movie with DD EX despite them saying it can do it, but it wasn't the real deal.


----------



## EzioAs (May 24, 2020)

WD 320 GB HDD. Pre-2010, probably 2007/8


----------



## yotano211 (May 24, 2020)

The oldest thing on my current laptop is the mouse that I use. Its the logitech m705 mouse that I've had for about 5-6 years. Only had to change the battery 1 time.


----------



## djisas (May 24, 2020)

I feel the loss of my X-fi sound card, and people say onboard has came a long way, it does not replace a dedicated sound card, I lost part of the joy of using my headphones...


----------



## argon (May 25, 2020)

X71200 said:


> My Dali Ikon speakers, but I might not even count those for this as the Danish know how to build a speaker properly. It's the kind of speaker that would last close to a lifetime. After that my Topre keyboard, but it has some bits here and there, like the backspace clank-clinking sometimes. Probably going to get a Leopold some time to replace it.


last years i got a pair of dali zensor 5 , hope they will last as my dad old bose from 1980"  ......


----------



## X71200 (May 25, 2020)

argon said:


> last years i got a pair of dali zensor 5 , hope they will last as my dad old bose from 1980"  ......



Actually, I have those in my living room. Certainly good speakers for their size. Should last for many years to come for sure.


----------



## hat (May 25, 2020)

djisas said:


> I feel the loss of my X-fi sound card, and people say onboard has came a long way, it does not replace a dedicated sound card, I lost part of the joy of using my headphones...


Back in the day I had some fun with the headphone amp in my Xonar DG... too bad it's PCI.


----------



## blobster21 (May 25, 2020)

hat said:


> Back in the day I had some fun with the headphone amp in my Xonar DG... too bad it's PCI.


There's alway the Xonar DX/XD/A which is PCI-E 1x if you want to give a try. I gave away this sound card to a friend last week because i went all USB (soundblaster X-Fi Pro Studio 5.1, together with a pair of 4" mackie CR4 monitoring speakers and a Fostex PM-submini 2 subwoofer)


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 25, 2020)

superflower leadex gold 850w psu - late 2014
z97 board - some time h2 2014 as well
s2716dg,now secondary,from 2015
seagate 1tb - early 2014,god damn,an extraordinary piece of budget hardware,fast as hell for a HDD,cool and quiet.
850 pro 256 drive from march/april 2014,added a lot more ssds since then.scratch that.I added way too many ssds since then.


----------



## Deeveo (May 25, 2020)

Asus Xonar Essence STX from early January 2011. Still running strong, although could use some love from Asus on driver department to get rid random of getting up from sleep issues.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 25, 2020)

I had these speakers Altec Lansing ACS54 speakers for almost 20 years now. This working just fine and sounding really well. Survive the pentium 3 days until now.

Edit : Found a pdf of this speaker from the 2000s haha. 1 year limited warranty....well it outlasted that.


----------



## Grog6 (May 25, 2020)

That is such a trip!

I have that same Altec setup as a 2.1 setup; it's easily the best computer sound setup I've ever had, that didn't involve a real 100+W/ch amp.

Awesome!!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 25, 2020)

Grog6 said:


> That is such a trip!
> 
> I have that same Altec setup as a 2.1 setup; it's easily the best computer sound setup I've ever had, that didn't involve a real 100+W/ch amp.
> 
> Awesome!!



It a 4.1 speaker if you have the right connections, I only use a single 3.5mm for it. The speaker was my elder brother's it was in storage for a while, I cleaned it up and use it ever since finding it in storage. It sounds very good vs pc speaker nowadays. I miss the 2000s so much now.


----------



## TKnockers (May 25, 2020)

Corsair tx750...10 years old give or take.


----------



## djisas (May 26, 2020)

I have discovered my ancient Zalman ZM850 developed a new modern feature after all this years, it now has fan stop, permanent fan stop and apart from some whining during gaming it's working perfectly fine... 




Another piece of ancient tech would be my Creative Inspire t7900 7.1


----------



## BlackSun59 (May 26, 2020)

Even though I've just built a new system, the oldest parts that have been in daily use in every build since 2001 (DEC Venturis workstation, 133MHz P1) are the PSU power cord and my ugly beige Compaq Professional PS/2 keyboard.


----------



## niceone (May 26, 2020)

LG BH10LS30   bluray-burner from almost a decade ago.


----------



## R-T-B (May 26, 2020)

I finally got an OLED.

The plasma will have a proper funeral.  I'll think of something interesting.

I guess that makes my CD-burner my  oldest part, which is weird.


----------



## silentbogo (May 26, 2020)

I think mine qualifies as "continuously" for 200%. 
My main mail server has been running 24/7 since 2012. It's a puny Atom D2550, but it gets the job done.
The only thing I had to replace is a PSU (bad caps). Re-capping the old one was out of question, since it requires a friggin' napalm cannon or BFG3000 to desolder aluminium radiators.
Now it sports a brand-new Seasonic, so it's probably good for another 10 years.

Also, my G5 is in a process of second restoration. It's been in active use since 2008-ish or something like that. The first makeover log is in my sig. Current restoration is going to be much-much deeper, but I've already managed to work out all the kinks and fix small stuff that I've been ignoring for the past.
A little glimpse of what's to come:


Spoiler





I've used the exact same vinyl color, cause I was cleaning up the office and found the leftover stash that I've used back in 2017[!!!]


----------



## btarunr (May 26, 2020)

Sound Blaster Recon 3D sound card from when dinosaurs walked the Earth.


----------



## ShurikN (May 26, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> The plasma will have a proper funeral.  I'll think of something interesting.


Oh man, i was blown away by some of the last released plasmas to the market. 10ish years ago. Had an LG 55" for a couple of days, and man those blacks... Tried some games and it was definitely not meant for it but movies looked bonkers good. 
The downside being, it weighed a ton and produced so much heat that you could easily keep the room warm at winter.


----------



## R-T-B (May 26, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Oh man, i was blown away by some of the last released plasmas to the market. 10ish years ago. Had an LG 55" for a couple of days, and man those blacks... Tried some games and it was definitely not meant for it but movies looked bonkers good.
> The downside being, it weighed a ton and produced so much heat that you could easily keep the room warm at winter.



Yeah the heat was always an issue, I think it's what made Panasonic throw in the towel and after that it was all downhill for Plasma..  Other than that I loved the thing for gaming.  You needed to find a rare one that supported Chroma 444 though to be any good at gaming, and they were pretty obscure and hard to find.

Panasonic's before 2009 tended to be chroma 444 but they also were even hotter than usual.  It got sweaty in here some days, lol.


----------



## JalleR (May 26, 2020)

Logitech G19 and a Kingston ssdNOW V+ 120GB SSD  still going strong


----------



## INSTG8R (May 26, 2020)

JalleR said:


> Logitech G19 and a Kingston ssdNOW V+ 120GB SSD  still going strong


I guess-my G19s is pretty old too  In fact I need to start scouring buy and sells for spares  I just can’t live without the LCD screen I use for monitoring via AIDA64. Been using it since the G15 and it was still Everest.


----------



## ShurikN (May 26, 2020)

For my current "rig" which is an Alienware 15 R3, probably the oldest piece of hardware is the laptop itself. Only 2 more pieces of hardware are being used with it and those are Steelseries m500 KB and a Logitech G703 mouse... so yeah, not really old 
NO WAIT, it's actually the DualShock 4. It's older than the AW, by at least a year.

In terms of all the hardware i possess, I'm guessing MX510 which is still being used by my wife in her office/lab. Also an old Cooler Master 450W PSU, cant remember the model, but it was bought alongside Athlon 64. Still works, gonna repurpose it for an arcade cabinet.


----------



## djisas (May 26, 2020)

I think i remember a new one, the guy bragging about his 128GB ssd did it.
WD black 640GB sata, running flawlessly for 38K hours, I also have a samsung F3, but it isnt as old...
And my logitech MX3000 keyboard is a good 14 yo...


----------



## theonek (May 26, 2020)

well, guess i am still using an ancient 5.1 speakers Luxeon, which are nearly 16 years old and still working, other oldest thing is my mouse logitech G7, several G19/s keyboards which are newer than mouse and speakers, and of course all CM cases from the old generation, when they were made from aluminium and steel, not like current tin cans with glasses and rgb....


----------



## Steevo (May 26, 2020)

My water pump is almost 10 years old.

I have been busy with life, but 3 years ago or so when I changed coolant it still looked new.


----------



## PHaS3 (May 26, 2020)

Has to be either my Blackwidow Ultimate, my Creative SoundBlaster Recon3D PCIE or perhaps my Logitech X530 speakers. Probably the speakers I think. They're still tip top condition though, no reason to upgrade them.


----------



## sepheronx (May 26, 2020)

Currently I have a HT Omega Striker PCI card in my main rig (Dell T3500) that has been around since 2007.  If my MX 518 mouse didnt die, I would still be using that.  Instead it was replaced with a HP Voodoo mouse around same time I got the sound card.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 26, 2020)

Steevo said:


> My water pump is almost 10 years old.
> 
> I have been busy with life, but 3 years ago or so when I changed coolant it still looked new.


Mine is 20 my case/water cooling was designed for the P4. I’ve always said I’ll replace it when the pump dies it’s never even slowed down...




__





						Kandalf LCS- VD4000BWS
					





					www.thermaltake.co.nz


----------



## hurakura (May 26, 2020)

The power cable


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (May 26, 2020)

hurakura said:


> The power cable


I have so many, how can I be sure which one is the oldest?


----------



## INSTG8R (May 26, 2020)

@cucker tarlson laugh all you like I just replaced the block with an AC Kryos and it’s on its 4th build,, 360 Copper rad and keeps my/ 4790K under 60C even under the heaviest of loads. Problem is the case weighs 22kg empty


----------



## Rei (Aug 3, 2020)

Seems like a dead thread but I'm gonna pitch in anyway...

My HP Pavilion 14 Inch CRT Monitor which my old man inherited to me 8 years ago on my 8th birthday. Date Of Manufacturing was in 1996 while my old man bought it 2 years later. I'm gonna keep using it cuz it has never given him nor me any crap or glitches whatsoever. I'm sentimental that way.
Actually there is also a working 1992 IBM 14 Inch CRT Monitor as well lying around but the picture quality is bad & is rarely used.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 3, 2020)

Still listening tunes with Audigy2 ZS


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 4, 2020)

Nothing too old... The old (dual platter?) Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB. It's reserved for luke-warm storage.


----------



## djisas (Aug 4, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Nothing too old... The old (dual platter?) Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB. It's reserved for luke-warm storage.



Just sold mine, it had some 38k hours in it, served me well, sure it will last another 10 years...


----------



## Rei (Aug 4, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Nothing too old... The old (dual platter?) Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB. It's reserved for luke-warm storage.


Didn't you already mentioned it in your 7th comment of the first page? It's fine... Don't worry bout it.
Come to think of it, My Seagate 30 GB IDE/PATA HDD has 1999 as it's manufacturing date. Dunno when it was bought though. It's even now still connected to my desktop as an extra storage drive even with it's minuscule capacity. CrystalDiskMark shows 35 MB/s average speed.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 4, 2020)

My Technics speakers from an old SB-EH60 Stereo system from 2000 same as these oh and a Logitech G105 Keyboard


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 4, 2020)

Hours is in thread are a joke for me, a PS2 player..

No worries friends.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 4, 2020)

Rei said:


> Didn't you already mentioned it in your 7th comment of the first page? It's fine... Don't worry bout it.
> Come to think of it, My Seagate 30 GB IDE/PATA HDD has 1999 as it's manufacturing date. Dunno when it was bought though. It's even now still connected to my desktop as an extra storage drive even with it's minuscule capacity. CrystalDiskMark shows 35 MB/s average speed.


lol, oops. Still the oldest I guess.


----------



## silkstone (Aug 4, 2020)

on my main rig, it'd have to be my WD Green 2Tb, though it needs replacing.
On any rig, probably the x58 Motherboard or my HAF 922 Case (2 different rigs)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> My Technics speakers from an old SB-EH60 Stereo system from 2000 same as these oh and a Logitech G105 Keyboard


That was a nice system!


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi,
Heck just fired up a old acer aspire from 2009 I believe 
Mother board/ memory/ q9550/ same cd/ dvd burner and 1600-900 monitor 
Continuous usage well it was put on nearly a 3 year vacation once I put together a x299 build.


----------



## budget_Optiplex (Aug 4, 2020)

My whole rig lol......................................................................


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That was a nice system!


Use to have a Panasonic system somewhat similar for 12 years. Each L/R speaker had a sub woofer good for 130 watts. The speakers were bi-wired, the mid/treble was isolated in the enclosure. 

It also had the middle, and surround speakers for Dolby Pro Logic.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 4, 2020)

Still have my Antec 1200 case.  It's still my main tower case.  Many mobo upgrades,  many cpu upgrades,  the old case still keeps humming with it's muliple fans.
And yeah,  my mobo and cpu are 7 years old.  Only 16 threads,  wahhh!


----------



## 1MistyrRider (Aug 4, 2020)

2002 dell optiplex 270, a couple of HDD's older than that. i dont have any stuff than goes past 2000.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 4, 2020)

Still have my Antec Three hundred case. Thought about switching back for the open ventilation in the front  panel of the case. The only issue is no front panel USB 3.0 connections.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> The only issue is no front panel USB 3.0 connections.


You can add them with a 5.25" bay adapter. They generally look very good too. You can get them with type C connectors as well. Examples;


			Amazon.com
		



			Amazon.com
		



			Amazon.com
		






						Amazon.com: StarTech.com 3.5" to 5.25" Front Bay Adapter - Mount 3.5" HDD in 5.25" Bay - Hard Drive Mounting Bracket w/ Mounting Screws (BRACKETFDBK): Electronics
					

Amazon.com: StarTech.com 3.5" to 5.25" Front Bay Adapter - Mount 3.5" HDD in 5.25" Bay - Hard Drive Mounting Bracket w/ Mounting Screws (BRACKETFDBK): Electronics



					www.amazon.com
				




It would be a small investment to be able to reuse a very cool looking case!


----------



## johnspack (Aug 4, 2020)

I'll have to take a pic,  but I did add a 5 1/4" front plate and added usb 3.  Works perfect!


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 4, 2020)

I found a photo of the Panasonic system I use to have. It was still in excellent condition but took up too much space. A little heavy on the bass that I didn’t care for as I got older.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 4, 2020)

johnspack said:


> Still have my Antec 1200 case.  It's still my main tower case.  Many mobo upgrades,  many cpu upgrades,  the old case still keeps humming with it's muliple fans.
> And yeah,  my mobo and cpu are 7 years old.  Only 16 threads,  wahhh!


I still have this case as well and use it for my home server.  I wish Antec would make a modern version of this case.  The dust filters, fan speed knobs in the front, and LED's orientation for the fans were actually pretty nice for it's day.


----------



## heinztvoert (Aug 4, 2020)

My Case -  HAF 932 11 yrs and seagate drives (5 yrs) - all new insides


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 4, 2020)

Still using my Ninja plus rev b, think it dates back to 2007 still using the original mounting kit on AM4, i am also using logitec z540 5.1 speakers they might be older, i cant remember if i got them first or not its been a while but as long as i have had them ive always felt they had too much base .


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2020)

Me.


HAHAHAHASHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
[/crying]


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 4, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Me.
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHASHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> [/crying]


So you would trade in the old, broken for a new, and younger body? What then?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> So you would trade in the old, broken for a new, and younger body? What then?



This sounds like a discussion i had with my ex-wife


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 4, 2020)

Mussels said:


> This sounds like a discussion i had with my ex-wife



So your hardware was continually running? Damn..


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> So your hardware was continually running? Damn..



she had a bit of GPU sag, so i replaced the whole thing


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2020)

heinztvoert said:


> My Case -  HAF 932 11 yrs and seagate drives (5 yrs) - all new insides


I have the HAF XB EVO for one of my systems.


Love this thing!


----------



## kayjay010101 (Aug 4, 2020)

Currently the odd part out is the 1070, which I'm currently using as I sold my 2080 Ti in anticipation for Ampere. 
When I get the new GPU, the oldest part will be one of my SSDs, I suppose. I have a 500GB LE Force drive that I've had for 4 years. But it rarely sees any use and is probably going to my unRAID box soon, so after that, all of my stuff is basically new as I've been upgrading everything over the last year. The oldest part will be my 3700X.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 4, 2020)

oldest running hardware eh,
i got a Pentium E2160, Asus P5KPL-AM, and 2GB of DDR2 running office spreadsheets at my office.
still running strong, no hiccups whatsoever, apart from it being rather slow
the other PC i have is a Core 2 Duo E7400, Asus P5Q3, and 4GB of DDR3, it is stored now, but last time i check it is still posting

i forgot where i put my Corsair Force GT 120GB, maybe in my parents laptop, still running strong till today
i also still using the old Altec Lansing ATP-3, running strong as a music player at the bedroom

for my own PC, its the Hitachi Deskstar 500GB HDD from 2007, which is still at 100% now.
been running strong, been using it just for temporary storage before i move it to the appropriate folder


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Mussels said:


> This sounds like a discussion i had with my ex-wife


Et tu Mussels?


----------



## djisas (Aug 4, 2020)

I just acquired a new piece of old tech, it's already better than the onboard garbage, i still seem to have background noise while the soundcard is idle, im pretty sure it's coming from the fuckin chipset fan...


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 4, 2020)

X58-UD7, OC’ed since day one. 11 year now and since I recently decided to only run it day time it from time to time have a RAM detection problem. It will eventually boot.


----------



## bonehead123 (Aug 4, 2020)

My oldest piece of continuously running hardware is....

ME..hahahahaha......

And NO, I am not gonna post my age here, just suffice it to say that I am old enough to know not to do that, as well as to say that I started using computers back when they took up considerablly more space than they do now ....


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 5, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I found a photo of the Panasonic system I use to have. It was still in excellent condition but took up too much space. A little heavy on the bass that I didn’t care for as I got older.



Hmmm very similar speaker design to mine

Oh I almost forgot to mention my Silverstone RaVeN RV02B-W (+ USB3 upgrade kit) which I'm still using since I bought it in 2010 it's had a few up/side grades over the years


----------



## djisas (Aug 5, 2020)

I have this from 1998, a kenwood Hi-Fi system, and an even more ancient Hi-FI system.
It's a Nokia hifi 8700 CD, in the picture branded as Luxor (mine's branded nokia) it's the same model, I have no clue about this one's story only know it was unwrapped new in very early 90's. Mybe Nokia was for europe and Luxor for russia or something...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 5, 2020)

I found out where my OCZ power supply ended up , I'm torn on mentioning it to my cousin he's skint but that things 20 years old.


I replaced the fan in it last week and realised it's heritage, that thing ran two 3870 ,two 460s two 5870s and still doing it.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 6, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Hmmm very similar speaker design to mine


It was the similarity that reminded of my former Panasonic system.


theoneandonlymrk said:


> I found out where my OCZ power supply ended up , I'm torn on mentioning it to my cousin he's skint but that things 20 years old.
> 
> 
> I replaced the fan in it last week and realised it's heritage, that thing ran two 3870 ,two 460s two 5870s and still doing it.


What would the capacitor age work out to?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 6, 2020)

My other rig has 2 Intel SATA2 80GB drives in it which back then were $480 for the pair lol.  My main rig uses some old Paradigm SE5 speakers does that count ? .


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 6, 2020)

Dell ultrasharp wfp2407 , got it on craigslist around ‘06 or so for $35 (originally sold above $800, dudes wife sold his stuff after divorce) . the previous owner bought it new In early ‘06, & I ran it for 13 yrs, then gave it to one of the kids, it still runs great, & still has the sound bar. So 2006-2020


----------



## Sakpenake (Aug 6, 2020)

My oldest piece hardware from the pre historic era is this below 



Proud you to present the Altec Lansing AVS 300. 
This 18 yo. speaker is still comfortable to accompany me in listening to music and playing games 
Even so, I'm still looking my legendary  dream one from Altec Lansing 
The Altec Lansing 621


----------



## verycharbroiled (Aug 6, 2020)

USB modem. plugged in since 2007 and run more or less 24/7/365 since. i dont even remember the model i would have to check in the closet lol


----------



## djisas (Oct 10, 2020)

Slowly getting rid of the old junk here, those 80mm Thermaltake fans still have better specs 15 years later than 95% of the fans in the market, only replacing them with noctua's because they are turning bad and the old case's fan controller is a cable mess I wanna get rid of...
Getting rid of my "last" mechanical drive, will still keep the modern 4TB WD red it's just for storage and doesn't sound like an engine revving up.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 10, 2020)

djisas said:


> Slowly getting rid of the old junk here, those 80mm Thermaltake fans still have better specs 15 years later than 95% of the fans in the market, only replacing them with noctua's because they are turning bad and the old case's fan controller is a cable mess I wanna get rid of...
> Getting rid of my "last" mechanical drive, will still keep the modern 4TB WD red it's just for storage and doesn't sound like an engine revving up.




I remember when Samsung made HDD. My samsung spinpoints no longer work now. I would like to go all ssd but I use to much storage for 4k videos.


----------



## maxfly (Oct 10, 2020)

Oldest component i still use in my main rig is my Acer xg27ohu monitor, picked it up in 2016. The OP brought back some fond memories of the z680s! Those where some badass speakers. House shakers! Bought a set from compusa but had to return them unfortunately due to terrible static whenever i changed the volume. Exchanged them for some klipsch promedia 5.1s that died 10 or 12 years ago. Need to get off my rear and get them fixed. Actually looked for the z680s a couple of years ago but they no longer exist unless you want to pay stupid money for them haha. Ah the good ol days lol.


----------



## djisas (Oct 10, 2020)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I remember when Samsung made HDD. My samsung spinpoints no longer work now. I would like to go all ssd but I use to much storage for 4k videos.



Well, I have a 4TB hdd, used to run 4-5 hdd's before (case has room for 6 full size hdd, I guess the fdd bays could hold another 2), slowly got rid of them all, but it will be a while until high capacity SSD become affordable...



maxfly said:


> Oldest component i still use in my main rig is my Acer xg27ohu monitor, picked it up in 2016. The OP brought back some fond memories of the z680s! Those where some badass speakers. House shakers! Bought a set from compusa but had to return them unfortunately due to terrible static whenever i changed the volume. Exchanged them for some klipsch promedia 5.1s that died 10 or 12 years ago. Need to get off my rear and get them fixed. Actually looked for the z680s a couple of years ago but they no longer exist unless you want to pay stupid money for them haha. Ah the good ol days lol.



Hmm, I'm still have my ancient creative 7.1 speaker system, after messing around with my pc yesterday was having a lout static noise on center channel, fixed it out after some cable management.
Would like to replace the set some day, maybe with a full home cinema set-up...


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 10, 2020)

I have two SB X-Fi Platinum's still in use, one in the PC I'm on at the moment. One I bought new  in 2005 and the other I got for $20 off Craigslist 10 years ago. The second is the one in this PC.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 10, 2020)

My Qnix 27" 1440p monitor.  I can't believe it is 6 years old at this point. It does 120Hz, but drops frames past 100Hz.  I run it at 75Hz these days just because I can't really see much difference past that anyway. Though it is starting to get some backlight flicker when it's cold, so I'm in the market for a replacement.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 10, 2020)

LG lightscribe super-multi drive or my Raidmax case.  either would be 11+ years old.


----------



## Prime2515102 (Oct 11, 2020)

I guess my 750GB WD Black hard drive. It just turned 10 in July.

Unless mouse pads count... My HardOCP RatpadzGS is a month older. lol

Edit: Oops, I take that back: my Tripp-Lite surge protector is the oldest hardware I have. It's not really computer hardware, but I have always had my computer plugged into it.

It's 24 years old. I doubt it's protecting from surges by now, but it's a super-rugged power strip.

Edit #2: Yep, just noticed the "Protection Present" LED is no longer lit.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 11, 2020)

I have a new monitor arriving on Monday for the 'updated' gym room (thanks COVID, never thought I'd need a gym room in my own home). It turns out I have a Samsung 920N monitor in there that I bought in 2004. Analogue D-Sub, 6-bit TN with FRC, cold cathode backlight, and probably 30% sRGB coverage.

I'd kind of forgotten about it - it displays the internet and it's not broken, but when I wanted to watch TV shows whilst on the turbo trainer, (16:9 content, mostly) I realised that 1280x1024 and TN aren't a good match.

I've had it on Freecycle for 4 days now and nobody's interested - I may have to actually trash it - apparently nobody wants a yellowing, 16-year-old, analogue-only, low quality TN panel from the infancy of LCD monitors when we were still trying to work out it they were better than CRTs. Given that I received junk mail the other day that was a physical tablet with an IPS 1080p disposable display, I guess legacy displays like this are genuinely valueless.


----------



## Zareek (Oct 11, 2020)

500GB WD Blue running as a File History Backup drive or my Corsair Graphite 600T case both are 10 years old.


----------



## djisas (Oct 11, 2020)

Prime2515102 said:


> I guess my 750GB WD Black hard drive. It just turned 10 in July.
> 
> Unless mouse pads count... My HardOCP RatpadzGS is a month older. lol
> 
> ...



The one thing protecting your pc from "blowing up" is just a simple fuse, if it's working then the fuse's fine and it will keep working...
Had one of those surge protections that stopped working, lasted a long while...


----------



## Deleted member 191766 (Oct 11, 2020)

My main machine at home is a 10 year old Core 2 PC on Windows 10; works just great.

Then again I upgraded it to

* a Core 2 Quad
* more than 8GB RAM (DDR-3)
* a hybrid hard drive (Seagate FireCuda)
* a reasonable fan-less video card (GeForce GT 1030)

Replaced the secondary capacitors in the power supply although they did not need replacing.

Did something similar to a 10 year old AMD based PC, moving the Athlon dual to a Phenom quad; also in daily use.


----------



## wheresmycar (Oct 11, 2020)

I feel left out. Everything is recent.

Do 4-5 year old zip ties count (or tweezers hehe)?


----------



## tripleclicker (Oct 11, 2020)

Ah, good times end. In post #68, I said my shucked WD Greenpower drive was still working.... It finally died. Would click madly during power up, not be seen in explorer. I'd have to do a hard shutdown, wait 10 seconds and power on again (a soft restart won't wake it up). I backed up anything I had on it. All SMART data shows okay, HDD Sentinel shows nothing wrong, in fact I had it wiped twice, then finally removed it from the case. Oh, you served me well!


----------



## toilet pepper (Oct 11, 2020)

My FSP 750 Aurum is around 7 years now and still works. I might need to change it with the next gpu upgrade.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 11, 2020)

s1156 system still running daily as a "kitchen computer" complete with 1st i7. 
Still works like a charm for simple stuff, web browsing, music playback..etc..


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 11, 2020)

My PSU. Seasonic X-850 KM3 Rev B.  Got it new from Newegg in Nov 2016 for like $65 shipped during Black Friday.


----------



## jaggerwild (Oct 11, 2020)

2004 Gateway keyboard that came with my fist bought computer, though it had been on a shelf for a few years(probably 5 years of use)currently.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 11, 2020)

My case fans have been running since 2006


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 11, 2020)

The Corsair AX760 psu (2013), and the warranty just expired


----------



## Prime2515102 (Oct 16, 2020)

Prime2515102 said:


> Edit: Oops, I take that back: my Tripp-Lite surge protector is the oldest hardware I have. It's not really computer hardware, but I have always had my computer plugged into it.
> 
> It's 24 years old. I doubt it's protecting from surges by now, but it's a super-rugged power strip.
> 
> Edit #2: Yep, just noticed the "Protection Present" LED is no longer lit.


Tripp-Lite is sending me a replacement after 24 years, and the model number and serial number aren't even present on it, and I obviously don't have a reciept. They only asked for pics of the top and bottom. 

That's some customer service right there...  They didn't even ask me to send the old one back.

Doesn't get any better than that... lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 16, 2020)

Me 51 years old


----------



## Rei (Oct 16, 2020)

tigger said:


> Me 51 years old


Do you put yourself in a computer rig? Also not mature for a 51 years old to have his location in "up my ass".


----------



## djisas (Oct 16, 2020)

Rei said:


> Do you put yourself in a computer rig? Also not mature for a 51 years old to have his location in "up my ass".



He's just a "big" kid with a "healthy" mind...


----------



## Glaceon (Oct 16, 2020)

My 500GB Sandisk X400 SSD I use as a bootdrive, got it two years ago along with my prebuilt. When I switched to building my PC, this is the only thing that remained from my prebuilt.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 16, 2020)

Rei said:


> Do you put yourself in a computer rig? Also not mature for a 51 years old to have his location in "up my ass".



it says use with, not in.


----------



## Rei (Oct 16, 2020)

tigger said:


> it says use with, not in.


Meh... Semantics... Whatevs....


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi,
Wall outlet


----------



## CheapMeat (Oct 21, 2020)

Gigabyte i-RAM GC-RAMDISK PCI cards, from around 2006 I believe, around 14 years old. Still using some on X79/Z77 boards. And maybe the Rosewill 4U chassis's (old design), I feel like they've been around for a long time.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 21, 2020)

I did have some Logitech g51 speakers got some new speakers Logitech z906 my x-wife has the g51 now they are 12 years old and still going strong


----------



## Rickkins (Oct 21, 2020)

Gotta be my Xfi Titanium sound card...


----------



## ebivan (Oct 21, 2020)

I have an old WD Green 2TB in there, that is 9 or 10 years old. Got some backups of backups and some music on it, because ssd is still to expansive for that kind of data...


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 21, 2020)

i7 6700k


----------



## lemoncarbonate (Oct 21, 2020)

Cranky5150 said:


> Ryzen 2700 x



Ryzen 1700X for me, and basically my whole PC with Sapphire RX 480 8GB, almost 4 year old.
EVGA 750 G2 died in 10 months, replaced with G3, still running strong.

1080 Ti upgrade is on the way, hopefully next week.



ebivan said:


> I have an old WD Green 2TB in there, that is 9 or 10 years old. Got some backups of backups and some music on it, because ssd is still to expansive for that kind of data...



How? My Seagate Barracuda 3TB started having bad sector just in 2 years. Crystal Disk says warning.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 21, 2020)

While I shared these pictures in another thread, they fit in here as well.
The mice are custom painted and are nearly 20 years old.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2020)

lemoncarbonate said:


> How? My Seagate Barracuda 3TB started having bad sector just in 2 years. Crystal Disk says warning.



Because Chrystal disk warnings can be wrong, especially with Seagate. Use Seagate's software. Has to do with Seagate's firmware and how it marks sectors for remapping


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 21, 2020)

lemoncarbonate said:


> How? My Seagate Barracuda 3TB started having bad sector just in 2 years. Crystal Disk says warning.



that's an issue with those particular seagate HDD's the 2TB and 4TB ones don't have the issue of dying young and I also have a 2TB WD green in an Elements USB drive case that's been going for quite a few years now (atleast 8) which has surprised the shit out of me what with all the stories of peoples WD Greens dying left right and center


----------



## djisas (Oct 21, 2020)

These, a couple of tt fans, probably 15+ yo, they served me well, and a cm red led 80mm fan that was never as good. 
Getting rid of these allowed me to finally disable the equally old hardcano 3 fan controller. Upgrading to noctua fans and cleaning up the cable mess.


----------



## zenlaserman (Oct 21, 2020)

I have a pair of machines with 2007-era Intel Bad Axe 2 motherboards.  They have i975X chipsets and support Pentium 4, were the first Intel motherboard to support Core 2 Quads.  I have QX6800 in one and Q6700 in the other.  They still run top notch, hands-down most rock-solid motherboard I have ever dealt with in 25 years of tinkering.  In one of those machines I have an X-Fi Xtreme Music PCI soundcard from 2005.  It was advertised as being equivalent to a Pentium 4 3.2GHz for sound processing.  It still sounds great and it gets used a lot.

Stepping back, I have a rig I built in 2000 as an XP/DOS rig.  It has a Pentium 3 1GHz and an All-In-Wonder X800XT video card.  This rig still runs, TV tuner still works, it's a decent emulation rig as it can play most MAME games without trouble.  What's funny is old consoles can connect to PC since it has coaxial cable input.  Emulate while you play the real thing, I guess.  I like my old shit.

Edit:  drives.  I have 4x WD 500GB AAKS drives that all went bad at the same time last month.  They all dated from 2007 and were fine up until one reboot.  Then one error after another, just finished replacing them. I have a Seagate 1.5TB and WD 1TB Black that work fine, 10 years old.   I have a 2016 Seagate 3GB that went wonky after a year.  Sometimes it works fine, sometimes it acts up.  SMART never tells me anything but Aok.  For me it's always been hit-or-miss with Seagate, I try to stick with WD for spinners.  Can usually get a solid 10 years out of em.


----------



## Frick (Oct 21, 2020)

lemoncarbonate said:


> How? My Seagate Barracuda 3TB started having bad sector just in 2 years. Crystal Disk says warning.



Different drives. My WD Blues are from 2013 and are just chugging along.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 21, 2020)

Probably my keyboard as it has those older Vista/7 type Windows keys. Also my wheel (Driving Force GT) seems to be released back in 2007.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 22, 2020)

djisas said:


> These, a couple of tt fans, probably 15+ yo, they served me well, and a cm red led 80mm fan that was never as good.
> Getting rid of these allowed me to finally disable the equally old hardcano 3 fan controller. Upgrading to noctua fans and cleaning up the cable mess.
> View attachment 172685View attachment 172686


Fans are serviceable. Take the label and rubber stopper off the back, add a drop of a quality synthetic oil or a bit of high temp gear grease and seal it back up.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fans are serviceable. Take the label and rubber stopper off the back, add a drop of a quality synthetic oil or a bit of high temp gear grease and seal it back up.



unless they're like the PSU fan i did where it exploded across the floor moments after it got oiled


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 22, 2020)

Mussels said:


> unless they're like the PSU fan i did where it exploded across the floor moments after it got oiled


Wow! Never seen that happen before...


----------



## djisas (Oct 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fans are serviceable. Take the label and rubber stopper off the back, add a drop of a quality synthetic oil or a bit of high temp gear grease and seal it back up.



Cool, but already replaced them all, and i. Wanted to get rid of the cable mess the fans and controller cause, it was impossible to do any sort of cable management inside my case...


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 22, 2020)

Quadro FX580



hat said:


> The oldest part of my main rig is, without a doubt, the chassis.


hahaa, yea i still use case from Pentium 4 era


----------



## plat (Oct 22, 2020)

My Founders Edition GTX 1080.  It runs very well but its days are numbered with the rtx 3070 on the horizon.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 23, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> hahaa, yea i still use case from Pentium 4 era


Hey, if it works it works. There's no shame in keeping something you like and works well.



plat said:


> My Founders Edition GTX 1080.  It runs very well but its days are numbered with the rtx 3070 on the horizon.


That's the oldest piece of hardware you have? Damn!


----------



## lemoncarbonate (Oct 23, 2020)

Jetster said:


> Because Chrystal disk warnings can be wrong, especially with Seagate. Use Seagate's software. Has to do with Seagate's firmware and how it marks sectors for remapping


I actually checked crystal disk after encountered multiple un-copy-able files in my hdd. Seagate's software said my hdd is healthy 



Athlonite said:


> that's an issue with those particular seagate HDD's the 2TB and 4TB ones don't have the issue of dying young and I also have a 2TB WD green in an Elements USB drive case that's been going for quite a few years now (atleast 8) which has surprised the shit out of me what with all the stories of peoples WD Greens dying left right and center



I didn't know about this specific issue. I switched to WD Blue 4TB right away after that.
My luck is so bad with seagate's drives.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 23, 2020)

lemoncarbonate said:


> I actually checked crystal disk after encountered multiple un-copy-able files in my hdd. Seagate's software said my hdd is healthy


Then you have a problem beyond your hard drive, very likely a software issue. HDD's are not very complex devices. As general rule, they either work fine or they don't. The only exception I have seen to that rule is a drive that is on the bleeding edge of death and that usually doesn't last long.



lemoncarbonate said:


> I didn't know about this specific issue. I switched to WD Blue 4TB right away after that.
> My luck is so bad with seagate's drives.


That was likely a good idea. Have you troubleshot the drive further?


----------



## Valantar (Oct 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Then you have a problem beyond your hard drive, very likely a software issue. HDD's are not very complex devices. As general rule, they either work fine or they don't. The only exception I have seen to that rule is a drive that is on the bleeding edge of death and that usually doesn't last long.


They can act weird though. I had an old 2TB WD Green that on the surface worked perfectly, only it delivered read speeds around ~150KB/s. Consistently. I am very, very glad that it was part of a mirrored Storage Space, as I could then swap it out without spending something like half a year copying data from it.


----------



## cornemuse (Oct 23, 2020)

Dont know just how old it is but my sandisk cruzer mini 128 _meg _thumb drive. Use it several times weekly to store recipes.


----------



## djisas (Oct 23, 2020)

lemoncarbonate said:


> I actually checked crystal disk after encountered multiple un-copy-able files in my hdd. Seagate's software said my hdd is healthy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Out of almost 20 HDD, most of which seagates, 1 seagete 500GB was doa with smoke and all, and 1 320GB, both where made in china, thailand drives where fine, though 2 500GB drives had bad sectors already when I got rid of them. 2 WD drives lasted forever until sold...


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 23, 2020)

cornemuse said:


> Dont know just how old it is but my sandisk cruzer mini 128 _meg _thumb drive. Use it several times weekly to store recipes.


I remember my uncle having a 16MB USB drive. That was like in 2003 or something.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 23, 2020)

cornemuse said:


> Dont know just how old it is but my sandisk cruzer mini 128 _meg _thumb drive. Use it several times weekly to store recipes.





Chloe Price said:


> I remember my uncle having a 16MB USB drive. That was like in 2003 or something.



Makes me wonder when we stopped using floppy disks for some tax filing... I remember back in 2011/2012 we had to carry floppies to the bank so that the teller could load some files to the computer and pay this tax. It was really annoying because the application that we had to use for it only allowed floppies, and we had to make one floppy for each client... It was "fun", though, carrying +30 floppies in a bag


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 23, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Makes me wonder when we stopped using floppy disks for some tax filing... I remember back in 2011/2012 we had to carry floppies to the bank so that the teller could load some files to the computer and pay this tax. It was really annoying because the application that we had to use for it only allowed floppies, and we had to make one floppy for each client... It was "fun", though, carrying +30 floppies in a bag




And that makes me wonder when I stopped putting a floppy drive in my rig.. probably 2006 and it was already just because aesthetetics. I had a 512MB USB drive already back then for school work etc.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 23, 2020)

Belkin Desktop microphone I got in 2003 from walmart for like $8 still works and people say I sound just fine online.  lol


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 23, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Belkin Desktop microphone I got in 2003 from walmart for like $8 still works and people say I sound just fine online.  lol


Thinking about it, mics don't really wear out much, do they? Aside from the cable due to handling over the years, of course...


----------



## Jetster (Oct 23, 2020)

*Remember, Oldest piece of continually running*
as in still in use, I have some old hardware laying around but still in use is another story. It's still a C2Q9550  use it everyday


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 23, 2020)

Probably my pumps now, how long do 18watt Laing DDC pumps typically last 20 years?.

They're 5 years old now I think maybe older.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 23, 2020)

Jetster said:


> *Remember, Oldest piece of continually running*
> as in still in use, I have some old hardware laying around but still in use is another story. It's still a C2Q9550  use it everyday



I still use that mic.    Never had the want to buy a better one. /shrug

edit:  it is rare that I use it, but I do use it sometimes when I need a mic.  probably once every 6 months, I don't really talk much online, but yeah its nice that it has lasted me so long. I remember my mom got it for me same time she bought me a Compaq PC with big crt monitor bundles at wal-mart back in the day... those were the days.  wish I had never got rid of that PC.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 23, 2020)

Oldest era of hardware that I use is a 2003 era Alienware desktop system. Can't remember the exact specs but it's old.   

Aside from that, I do fire up my old Packard Bell that has a 486 DX 100 running Windows 3.11 for work groups a couple of times a month. Not a daily system.........For obvious reasons. LOL


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 23, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> For obvious reasons. LOL


Is one of the obvious reasons the old HDD? Does it still have the original HDD?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 23, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> And that makes me wonder when I stopped putting a floppy drive in my rig.. probably 2006 and it was already just because aesthetics.


For me that was 2014. I bought and still have a bootable USB floppy though, with a collection of floppy discs.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 23, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Is one of the obvious reasons the old HDD? Does it still have the original HDD?



Yeah, it's a 410 meg (not gig LOL) hard drive. Hell, I can remember being able to install a ton of games on that size of drive. It was huge in it's day.


----------



## djisas (Oct 23, 2020)

Hmm, I inherited, a couple years ago a french azerty Fujitsu Siemens laptot, it's massive and it comes with ATI radeon 9700 and an Athlon 64, last time i powered it up it still worked, on battery...
So, it's nearly 20 yo by now...


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 24, 2020)

The oldest items in my rig are the USB card reader which was recycled from an older HP prebuilt (~2010), the 2TB HDD and the 500GB Samsung 850 EVO from 2016, everything else is no more then 2 years old.


----------



## s3thra (Oct 24, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> And that makes me wonder when I stopped putting a floppy drive in my rig.. probably 2006 and it was already just because aesthetetics. I had a 512MB USB drive already back then for school work etc.





lexluthermiester said:


> For me that was 2014. I bought and still have a bootable USB floppy though, with a collection of floppy discs.


For me I think it was 2009. I finally saved enough money that year to retire my old Northwood P4 system and build a new Phenom X4 9950 BE rig, sans floppy drive.


----------



## 300BaudBob (Oct 24, 2020)

Pair of Hitachi hds723015 hard drives nearing 9 years.  Use them for archive data still or temp storage. Though most of the time they are not actually spinning .


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 24, 2020)

Hard drives can last for such a long time, much longer than they rightfully should. I've still got the 1TB WD Blue drive that now holds all my Steam game files, which was originally my OS drive going back to January 2014.

I was watching an old episode of the Computer Chronicles back when mechanical storage was overtaking floppy storage, and they had reservations when it came to the reliability of mechanical drives. As you would with something that uses bearings and motors and precision moving parts.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 24, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Hard drives can last for such a long time, much longer than they rightfully should. I've still got the 1TB WD Blue drive that now holds all my Steam game files, which was originally my OS drive going back to January 2014.
> 
> I was watching an old episode of the Computer Chronicles back when mechanical storage was overtaking floppy storage, and they had reservations when it came to the reliability of mechanical drives. As you would with something that uses bearings and motors and precision moving parts.




I've still got an 80 gig Maxtor drive from the early 2000's that still works. It's an old IDE drive that was my main drive for about 5 years or so. Of course I don't use it anymore but it is still a good working drive. Amazing how long some older hardware has lasted. 

Oh, and I love the avatar you have with the remade Gigabyte AORUS image.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2020)

Oh yeah, i have a 32MB USB stick i use for BIOS flashing since its compatible with  everything


----------



## ThornRose (Oct 24, 2020)

A 320gb 2.5"spinning disk from a Toshiba 15" laptop. It's in a Xeon pc that's powered up but I pulled the video card, it's still going. Manufacture date is 2010.  Also a* Logitech G25* ffb steering wheel from about 2009.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 24, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Yeah, it's a 410 meg (not gig LOL) hard drive. Hell, I can remember being able to install a ton of games on that size of drive. It was huge in it's day.


True! I had a WD425MB drive that I used for several years because it was enough.  IIRC, I upgraded to a 2GB model. Ah, good times.


----------



## 300BaudBob (Oct 24, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Hard drives can last for such a long time, much longer than they rightfully should. I've still got the 1TB WD Blue drive that now holds all my Steam game files, which was originally my OS drive going back to January 2014.
> 
> I was watching an old episode of the Computer Chronicles back when mechanical storage was overtaking floppy storage, and they had reservations when it came to the reliability of mechanical drives. As you would with something that uses bearings and motors and precision moving parts.


Hmm reservations about drives where the head floated above the surface (well until power off but that's what head parking software was for) vs. a system where the head is in physical contact with flexible plastic media ... Did they understand that? Not to mention hard drives had been around since the 50's. Of course floppies were a lot more reliable than cassette or paper tape. 
But then I'm always suspicious of the bleeding edge so I understand their caution .


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 24, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Yeah, it's a 410 meg (not gig LOL) hard drive. Hell, I can remember being able to install a ton of games on that size of drive. It was huge in it's day.



wow I just beat you in the storage size I've got an old Seagate 545MB pata drive which still runs as good as the day I bought it twice a year I take it over to a friends house who's into old PC's and plug it in and play tyrion



300BaudBob said:


> Hmm reservations about drives where the head floated above the surface (well until power off but that's what head parking software was for) vs. a system where the head is in physical contact with flexible plastic media ... Did they understand that? Not to mention hard drives had been around since the 50's. Of course floppies were a lot more reliable than cassette or paper tape.
> But then I'm always suspicious of the bleeding edge so I understand their caution .



up until ten years ago I worked at a tannery which still used punch cards to run the recipes for the hyde drums it finally went poo and they replace it with a pentium 166 with MMX which is still going to this day so I believe


----------



## rodneyhchef (Oct 24, 2020)

I just sold my Cambridge soundworks DTT 2200 5.1 surround system because I was given a Logitech z5500 setup

I also just retired a raid 10 array that I built when I had a Q6600/P45 system in around 2008. In all that time it only had one HDD failure under warranty

other than that I’m still running an i7-2600k that I bought in 2011. I can’t remember if my PSU is older or newer than the 2600k but it must be also getting on a bit (xfx 750w)

Last year I finally decided to sell my 430vx pentium mmx/sb awe64 gold retro gaming rig as I wasn’t really using it. I originally bought the motherboard in 1998. The guy I sold it to still messages me from time to time about it


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 24, 2020)

rodneyhchef said:


> Last year I finally decided to sell my 430vx pentium mmx system/sb awe64 gold retro gaming rig as I wasn’t really using it. I originally bought the motherboard in. 1998. The guy I sold it to still messages me from time to time about it


I suppose that you got a pretty good amount of cash from it, as the prices of AWE64 Gold starts from 150EUR on ebay..


----------



## Basard (Oct 24, 2020)

Order Date:  10/11/2008


 
Seagate BarraCuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive

I'm pretty sure this thing is immortal.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 24, 2020)

I think oldest device that I still use daily is my 24" monitor (Samsung T240), bought new in 2009 (1920x1200 60Hz).
If it's about inside of my main PC... that would be my Seagate 2TB drive (6,5k+ start/stop cycles with 39k working hrs.), bought new in 2011 [ST2000DL003].


----------



## djisas (Oct 24, 2020)

Basard said:


> Order Date:  10/11/2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The seagate disaster started with 7200.11 generation, i think i also had one 7200.10 and maybe an even older 120GB one...


----------



## Basard (Oct 24, 2020)

djisas said:


> The seagate disaster started with 7200.11 generation, i think i also had one 7200.10 and maybe an even older 120GB one...


Well I'm glad I got it when I did then. The thing is still in my pc, which is on for about 16 hours a day... A couple years ago I started giving it permission to go to sleep though, lol.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 24, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Probably my pumps now, how long do 18watt Laing DDC pumps typically last 20 years?.
> 
> They're 5 years old now I think maybe older.


I have a couple that are 10+ years.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 24, 2020)

I would say my Board / CPU / Pump which i am worried i am long overdue for an upgrade lol

i7 3770K @ 4.4
ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Corsair H80i

OH and my WD 2TB regular HDD (yes i know lol)


----------



## lemoncarbonate (Oct 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That was likely a good idea. Have you troubleshot the drive further?



For the seagate drive? I did some by myself and with seagate's representative by phone.. but I don't see any solution to it. Now I'm just using the drive for unimportant data.


----------



## basco (Oct 26, 2020)

i never thought of that until one+only and mr scott talked about laing pumps.
my single one is nearing 19+ years and my dual is going since 13 years.
only service i do is put some silicon on rubber parts.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 26, 2020)

The oldest piece of hardware I use is my Logitech G510. Even though there are some swanky mechanical and ARGB in the space (the 510 is already RGB), I can't get past the LCD screen and macro keys for Action RPGs (up to 20 spells) and any other Game that is supported by the keyboard and there are a lot. The other reason is value I got the G510 for $99 Canadian and it was a combo that included the G700 mouse which has abysmal battery life but is one of my favourite mice for feel and comfort.



scoutingwraith said:


> I would say my Board / CPU / Pump which i am worried i am long overdue for an upgrade lol
> 
> i7 3770K @ 4.4
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> ...


How are your temps? I find it interesting that AIOs that are that old are still functioning. This was a new tech my Nepton 280 is still going strong.


----------



## basco (Oct 26, 2020)

my corsair h100i kicked the bucket after 2 years of daily use with stuck pump.
tried to repair it but the used alu-screws are so cheap they worn out in seconds


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 27, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> The oldest piece of hardware I use is my Logitech G510. Even though there are some swanky mechanical and ARGB in the space (the 510 is already RGB), I can't get past the LCD screen and macro keys for Action RPGs (up to 20 spells) and any other Game that is supported by the keyboard and there are a lot. The other reason is value I got the G510 for $99 Canadian and it was a combo that included the G700 mouse which has abysmal battery life but is one of my favourite mice for feel and comfort.
> 
> 
> How are your temps? I find it interesting that AIOs that are that old are still functioning. This was a new tech my Nepton 280 is still going strong.



When i was doing the Uniengine Benchmark recently i was reaching around ~56c or so. I have been out of the loop on whats a good temp for a while so i dont know if this qualifies as a good temp or not.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 27, 2020)

My 1070.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 27, 2020)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> I have a Creative Inspire 4.1 surround kit that still works. Well, I’ve lost 1 of the speakers, but it still sounds great otherwise. I can’t recall when I bought mine, but they first started selling in 2002.
> View attachment 156470
> heaps of wires not shown in product photo.


I bought mine in 2004 or 2005 and had them when I lived out in the boonies, on Cavendish Gulf Rd., from September 1, 2004 to March 5, 2008. Then in early-March, 2008, I was glad to get out of that tiny house that was surrounded by trees and in one of the chillier spots. But got rid of them by sometime in the 2010s.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 27, 2020)

Its more than one that I have for 10+ years and close to each other, and still all working well.

1. Monitor: 14y in 3 months, EIZO 24" S2410W 16:10 - (1300€)
2. Keyboard: 13+y, Logitech G15 v2 - (100€)
3. Speakers: 12+y, Logitech Z5500 Digital 5.1 505W RMS - (240€)


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 5, 2020)

For me I would think it is my Logitech MX518 which still works and is currently hooked up to my 2nd gaming rig and sees use daily. I bought this MX518 on release day.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 6, 2020)

my 2010 5400rpm 500g wd blue raptor


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 6, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> my dell precision T3600 workstation isn't the newest kid on the block but was new to me, but the oldest so far as my usage duration happens to be my geforce 650ti.


followup: That has been replaced by an RTX2060


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> followup: That has been replaced by an RTX2060


How's it running for you? Linux still ok?


----------



## ZeDestructor (Nov 6, 2020)

Oldest part I have still in active use is my IBM Model F 122-key keyboard, at over 35 years old (it's older than me!), but I didn't get it until 2013.

The oldest part I bought new that sees use on my main machine would be my Ducky DK9008G2 that I got in 2011, but it only sees irregular use (for some games I really prefer linear switches over the tactile, clicky ones in the F).

That makes the actual oldest, continually-used part I still daily my RAM: 4x8GB DDR3-1600 CL9 Corsair Vengeance I got in 2012. It's the only part that's in active use from my move back to desktops after a few years with only a Core 2 laptop, evyrything else having been retired (including literally everything but said ram from my 2012 3570K/GTX670 build).


----------



## Rei (Nov 6, 2020)

ZeDestructor said:


> Oldest part I have still in active use is my IBM Model F 122-key keyboard, at over 35 years old (it's older than me!), but I didn't get it until 2013.


Dammit!!! I may have lost this round BUT YOU HAVEN'T SEEN THE LAST OF ME!!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 6, 2020)

Hmm I believe that might be my Seasonic Prime 1200W PSU, outside it's a WD RED 4TB in a USB enclosure.


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 6, 2020)

I guess my oldest still running hardware is my Ozaki Nuke 3 5+1 system, although I'm just running it in a 2+1 setup. Don't like all the cables around my room.


----------



## MrRuckus (Nov 6, 2020)

Klipsch Pro Media 4.1 setup which I remember we used at a LAN party playing CS 1.6 in a school gym when my brother worked in the schools IT department.  We used them in a 2.1 setup and left the back speakers at home.  Even in 2.1 hooked to a projector, those speakers filled the whole gym watching Blade.  Best speakers I have ever owned.  Never have had a problem with the subs internal amp as I know some have, although the crackling volume control infested my pair as well as my brothers over time.  I know there are fixes online for it.  These days I use my Sony 1000XM4's almost exclusively (married life) so hasn't been high on the list to tear down and get into.  

Runner up, PC Power and Cooling 910W Silencer PWS.  Its been through 3 or 4 builds.  I have blown out full blown monstrosities of dust out of that multiple times in its life when I leave it neglected for a year or so.  I dont know what that 80MM fan is in that thing, but it still runs whisper quiet to this day.  I have had 2 sets of case fans destroy themselves in the same amount of time as that 80MM and its still going no problem (my desktop is always on 24/7).  From back in the days when cable management didn't mean anything.  Its cables are sheathed in black mesh but that's it.  Not modular so mass cables all over the place, which i tried to tame with zip ties where I would say I was semi successful.  Heaviest load it ever had was a loaded up 4790k, 32GB Ram, SLI Strix 980's, ran it all without a hitch.


----------



## ixi (Nov 6, 2020)

Asus xonar essence stx from 2008.  Few months ago died headset port.

Before sold almost entire pc parts was still using speaker ports. Took it out and gave it to brother to fix it.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 7, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> How's it running for you? Linux still ok?


It's been good....


----------



## ZeDestructor (Nov 7, 2020)

Rei said:


> Dammit!!! I may have lost this round BUT YOU HAVEN'T SEEN THE LAST OF ME!!!



To be fair, @Grog6 had you beat already. I just decided to take over the crown


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 7, 2020)

That would be my LITEONIT CV3 Series 512Gb.


----------



## olstyle (Nov 7, 2020)

Not counting the Pioneer Amplifier from the 80s that would be the Intel X-25M G2 Postville 80GB SSD which is still the OS drive of the main gaming rig.
There is a lot of other stuff still working in the now office only PC which used to be the gaming one back in the day.


----------



## Rei (Nov 7, 2020)

ZeDestructor said:


> To be fair, @Grog6 had you beat already. I just decided to take over the crown


Yes, you are correct. I didn't go through whole pages & posts on this thread to find that out when I replied to your post. This IS alotta pages & post for me to go through.

In hindsight, I'm unlikely able to take the crown as I would not be able to find anything old enough that I can comfortably use on my rig.
So you might actually see the last of me...


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 7, 2020)

I'd have to say my cpu and ram... Phenom II X4 and the 2x2gb ddr2 800 sticks. Then GT 430 is soo worn out I have to underclock the core and memory to keep it stable just at the desktop, most of the time it'll play Command and conquer remastered.


OH yea, the keyboard is pretty old. Circa 2004 Lenovo multimedia kb with USB hub


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 7, 2020)

As for many people in this thread, the longest used peripheral in my system are the speakers. The Koda (GoldSky) AM911 5.1 setup (running in 2.1 for most of its life) literally came of age this year


----------



## R00kie (Nov 7, 2020)

This bastard. 
manufacture date: somewhere in 2008
Got it in 2010


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 8, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> This bastard.
> manufacture date: somewhere in 2008
> Got it in 2010


monitor usually last longer, i have lcd monitor that runs well until i spotted some white dot and i realize it's fungus between the glass and i don't know how it get there


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 8, 2020)

Would have to be my Cherryville SSD, since 2012 or '13.  A couple of months ago it would have been my Trackman Marble+, which was from 1998.  (The case still is, but that probably doesn't count.)


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 8, 2020)

Keyboard, generic OEM membrane, PS2, 14 years.


----------



## SniperHF (Nov 8, 2020)

Tie for the 3770k / P8Z77-V


----------



## olstyle (Nov 8, 2020)

80-watt Hamster said:


> that probably doesn't count


I think what to count and what not is the big question here. If we are talking things that influence processing power/speed it's a lot different compare to any peripheral. 
For the later, as already mentioned, I can offer a Pioneer A-676, which after looking it up has to be from 91 or 92 (so not quiet 80s) and will outlive anything currently inside the PC case itself.


----------



## cueman (Nov 8, 2020)

good or i say interesting  questions..for me...lol

well, i seen i have very old hardware my rigs now...few years back, noway..but things change..

i have
gtx 970
4690
ddr3
stone age screen

..and so on...but

all change 2021, when we seen total new cpus and,i dare say, cpu perfromance.
and i mean intel adler lake-s,intel 1st 10nm cpu and hydrib one.

...hmm,well but early for that, rocket lake-s show also excellent performance,gaming i mean, beware zen3....


----------



## xu^ (Nov 15, 2020)

half of my system lol , see specs

bought myself in 2007

Mainboard, Asus P5K Premium
4gb Corsair xms ddr2 ( bought another matching pair a while ago)
case and all case fans are still original and working fine after 13 yrs

obviously replaced many parts as well

on 3rd PSU in 13 years,
4th gfx card - originally had a gtx260 , since had gtx750,770
2nd cpu + maybe 4th cooler
3rd monitor
lots of diff keyboards and mice


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 16, 2020)

xubidoo said:


> half of my system lol , see specs
> 
> bought myself in 2007
> 
> ...


For what it is, that's nice. Solid OC too!


----------



## cox (Nov 16, 2020)

A NI Traktor Kontrol X1 from 2011. Earlier for making music, now it controls my VoiceMeeter Banana softwaremixer for Wintendo.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 16, 2020)

My Infinity RS4000 which are dated 1989,


----------



## Valantar (Nov 16, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> For what it is, that's nice. Solid OC too!


Not _that _solid; I ran my Q9450 @3.5 24/7 for the last few years of its life. Under a Hyper 212 Evo, and it didn't even get particularly hot. The Q6600's reputation as an OC beast is arguably undeserved compared to the Q9450. I'll be very surprised if @xubidoo couldn't push theirs further, though of course the stock cooler is a severe limiting factor.


xubidoo said:


> half of my system lol , see specs
> 
> bought myself in 2007
> 
> ...


That's not too dissimilar from my old build - an Asus Rampage Formula (X48), 8GB of Corsair Dominator 1066 (started out with 2x2GB like you), and a succession of GPUs and a couple of PSUs. Moved on to Ryzen in 2017, and never looked back, though I was massively appreciative of the performance and longevity of that build still. I kind of doubt yours is from 2007 though, given that the Q9450 launched in Q1 2008  12 years is still nothing to scoff at!


----------



## Desktopstu (Nov 16, 2020)

Possibly my trusty 7970 Lightning - gotta love a bit of blue LED bling!


----------



## TheTigerJunior (Nov 16, 2020)

i7 4500u & gt 750m


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 16, 2020)

Cool thread. Lot's of speaker systems still hanging around, including myself:

Klipsch Pro Media 4.1 from 1998-ish.

Logitech G5 from 2005


----------



## xu^ (Nov 17, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Not _that _solid; I ran my Q9450 @3.5 24/7 for the last few years of its life. Under a Hyper 212 Evo, and it didn't even get particularly hot. The Q6600's reputation as an OC beast is arguably undeserved compared to the Q9450. I'll be very surprised if @xubidoo couldn't push theirs further, though of course the stock cooler is a severe limiting factor.
> 
> That's not too dissimilar from my old build - an Asus Rampage Formula (X48), 8GB of Corsair Dominator 1066 (started out with 2x2GB like you), and a succession of GPUs and a couple of PSUs. Moved on to Ryzen in 2017, and never looked back, though I was massively appreciative of the performance and longevity of that build still. I kind of doubt yours is from 2007 though, given that the Q9450 launched in Q1 2008  12 years is still nothing to scoff at!



I did state I've replaced many parts, I originally had a Q6600 which i sold on ebay for £4   , the part at the top where it says I originally bought in 2007 is what's left from that original build in 2007, ie motherboard , 4GB of the ram and the case, the rest has all been changed or added, i still have the original hard drives but they are no longer in use, sitting in a drawer of parts ,a;; with many 1000's of hours on them.

Im sure i could go much further with the Q9450 overclock, but as you noticed ,its only a stock cooler so didnt want to push to far, im sure ill get around to upgrading at some point, but for now this system is ok, i can play the few games i like still with no problems at all, Rocket League, Age of Empires 2 - Definitive Edition , Command & Conquer Remastered.

when i do upgrade ill miss this thing im sure


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2020)

xubidoo said:


> but for now this system is ok, i can play the few games i like still with no problems at all, Rocket League, Age of Empires 2 - Definitive Edition , Command & Conquer Remastered.


And that's really what matters. If it does what you need it too as quickly as is needed, why upgrade?..


----------



## Valantar (Nov 17, 2020)

xubidoo said:


> I did state I've replaced many parts, I originally had a Q6600 which i sold on ebay for £4   , the part at the top where it says I originally bought in 2007 is what's left from that original build in 2007, ie motherboard , 4GB of the ram and the case, the rest has all been changed or added, i still have the original hard drives but they are no longer in use, sitting in a drawer of parts ,a;; with many 1000's of hours on them.
> 
> Im sure i could go much further with the Q9450 overclock, but as you noticed ,its only a stock cooler so didnt want to push to far, im sure ill get around to upgrading at some point, but for now this system is ok, i can play the few games i like still with no problems at all, Rocket League, Age of Empires 2 - Definitive Edition , Command & Conquer Remastered.
> 
> when i do upgrade ill miss this thing im sure


Ah, I missed that the Q9450 was part of the upgrades  A £4 sale price for the Q6600 sounds reasonable  Depending on what your plans are for a future upgrade (if you have any) you might be able to get an affordable cooler that you can take with you to a newer platform. I got an AM4 bracket for my OG 212 Evo, which means it still has a use today, even if it's only as a spare cooler for testing and troubleshooting. CM even lists S775 compatibility with the brand new 212 Evo v2, so there are definitely options out there


----------



## iiee (Nov 17, 2020)

My Intel Network card, X520-T2, 10 years old, still using daily.
Synology NAS DS3611xs, 10 years, not sure if the CS2032 cmos battery still alive, the NAS time is still correct on daily startup.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2020)

iiee said:


> Synology NAS DS3611xs, 10 years, not sure if the CS2032 cmos battery still alive, the NAS time is still correct on daily startup.


You should replace that battery. If it starts to leak it will cause issues and potentially render that NAS useless.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 17, 2020)

in my current rig the Kingston 240GB SSD Now V300 is the oldest piece of hardware in my rig  my old rig is still in use for my 10 y o schooling and gaming


----------



## Jetster (Nov 17, 2020)

Because of this thread I am considering installing my Creative Labs Modem Blaster V92 56K PCI dial up modem (bought in the 90's for $100)  in my newly built Athlon X2 64 4200. You can still get NetZero dial up internet. You can get 10 hours free. I'll I need is a phone line.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Nov 17, 2020)

My boot drive, Corsair Neutron GTX 120GB


----------



## Gwenved (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi all. As I've renewed my system in the past weeks, inside my GTX 1060 3GB ( waiting for the 3060Ti when available) and my old power supply Cooler Master 600W 80+, outside my Logitech X530 ( more than 12 years?, I can't remind...)


----------



## rodneyhchef (Nov 18, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I suppose that you got a pretty good amount of cash from it, as the prices of AWE64 Gold starts from 150EUR on ebay..



I got about £200 for the whole system. I bought the awe64 gold back in about 2004 or 2005 when they were very cheap on ebay. I also had a full-length awe 32 for a while which I also bought very cheap and sold for much more than I paid. I only wish I had bought several of them at it would have been a good investment!


----------



## Sandbo (Nov 18, 2020)

If my Lian Li case is counted, PC-B25S,
If not, Seasonic X-560.

I don't use them anymore and I gifted them to my friends and last time (within a year) I asked they are still functioning.
Another drive, OCZ Vertex 2 64 GB, still worked like half a year ago but then I left it with my old place.


----------



## RainingTacco (Nov 18, 2020)

Since HDD tech didnt improve a bit during last 7-10 years i still sport my 7 year old HDD.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 18, 2020)

New parts arrive on Friday....

atm.
1 DIMM (4GB) of my DDR3 RAM  from 2010  

PDP TV 50inch too from 2010 
PS3 2010
JVC Receiver from 1996
Akai All in One 1986



Chloe Price said:


> I remember my uncle having a 16MB USB drive. That was like in 2003 or something.


32MB Memory Stick from Sony


----------



## Skylinestar (Nov 19, 2020)

Computer buzzer. Can't remember the age. More than 20 years old.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 20, 2020)

I suppose I could dust off the voodoo rig... Voodoo2 sli or voodoo3


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 22, 2020)

On my previous post I mentioned that my keyboard and wheel are from about 2007. But from my stuff where I'm the first owner, I got my mouse (G400s) 6½ years ago and it's still working like new. It's just hella worn up after all that usage, but that's just a cosmetic flaw. I had a G400 before that and I got that when I RMA'd it (the wheel got stuck).


----------



## xman2007 (Nov 23, 2020)

My keyboard is an old beige Compaq KB-9963, it's pretty old probably early 2000's, PS2 connector.... unfortunately it's not mechanical or of the same standard as IBM model M keyboards but I like the retro look and feel and my mrs called it a granny keyboard the other day  oh and it's also Spanish language, though thankfully that's not too far from a standard UK qwerty layout so I manage to get by with it most of the time without having to think too hard.


----------

